#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Robert Hall, RIP 13 June 2016

## forreachingme

Here a short "homage" to Robert Hall, victim of the Abu Sayaf

Remembering Robert Hall, a Lifelong Dreamer: MACLEAN'S - Philippines Lifestyle

----------


## bobo746

Ended badly for him.
R.I.P.

----------


## PeeCoffee

RIP Robert.

----------


## Loy Toy

Terrible. RIP and finally rid of his heathen captors.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Very sad story...I had been thinking about him ever since he was doomed because Canada refuses to pay ransom to terrorists...

RIP...Sorry soul...

----------


## Bower

RIP. Torment is over.

----------


## naptownmike

What a story so sad for those people and there families. It would be great to go in there like in the movies and take out those thugs "rambo" style.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Unfortunately, Mike, it's not the movies. Five thousand troops are currently hunting them in those mountains. Rough, rough terrain looking for a handful of guys who blend in with the locals. An almost impossible task, unless they get really lucky.

The day they were taken, my wife looked at me and said, "They're done, then".

----------


## Conche

An interesting and very tragic read , once again a cautionary tale for those who believe things like this just cannot happen because its not right.

Unfortunately whats right and wrong in most of your western societys just does not carry through in these crackpot Countries

----------


## cyrille

In what way would you say the Philippines is a 'crackpot country'? Because of senseless murders?

Is Yorkshire therefore a 'crackpot county'?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> In what way would you say the Philippines is a 'crackpot country'? Because of senseless murders?
> 
> Is Yorkshire therefore a 'crackpot county'?


Not even close to being a sensible analogy.

----------


## wasabi

It's like that young woman recently who was going to prove that Muslim men are not rapists, so she was going to prove this by hitch hiking through the ME.
She only got as far as Turkey, not even entering the Arab world before she found reality.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Got a link?

----------


## wasabi

"Pippa Bacca" was her name, she was on a peace mission before she got murdered

----------


## biff

Missing Italian woman artist Pippa Bacca found dead in Turkey

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Thanks.

----------


## katie23

the Abu Sayaf are a scourge on society
RIP Robert Hall 
RIP Pippa Bacca

----------


## callippo

the Norwegian guy that was kidnapped with them from Samal, as well as the Filipina, is apparently still breathing. 

there is also a Dutch guy there somewhere that has been held captive for almost three years.

not too mention about 18 other foreign hostages, who because they are not white, and come from Indonesia and Malaysia, nobody would think of starting a topic on forums like this when they get killed whilst under captivity.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Fair enough, callippo...

Anyway, I can't get my head around having to make a decision like that - namely, letting another human being die - when you have the power to save him...

Would it be any different if the person was "extremely important?"...

----------


## BaitongBoy

And I know, blah, blah, blah...We have to make a stand against blah, blah, blah...

Can't imagine his despairing thoughts...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> the Norwegian guy that was kidnapped with them from Samal, as well as the Filipina, is apparently still breathing. 
> 
> there is also a Dutch guy there somewhere that has been held captive for almost three years.
> 
> not too mention about 18 other foreign hostages, who because they are not white, and come from Indonesia and Malaysia, nobody would think of starting a topic on forums like this when they get killed whilst under captivity.


The 'other' foreign hostages are frequently mentioned in the news here - there is an incredible frustration on the part of the government at their inability to resolve these kidnappings, which have been ongoing for several decades.

Take a look at Katie's Sagada thread, the last few photos looking down the mountain at the never-ending jungle below. These guys have miles and miles of that crap to hide in.

----------


## Norton

> These guys have miles and miles of that crap to hide in.


Monsanto has the answer.  :Wink:

----------

